
JARR (Just Another RSS Reader) – “Public Profile” and “popular” Pages Available - cedricbonhomme
https://jarr.herokuapp.com/popular
======
cedricbonhomme
You can test JARR:
[https://jarr.herokuapp.com/signup](https://jarr.herokuapp.com/signup)

Source code is available here:
[https://github.com/JARR/JARR](https://github.com/JARR/JARR)

------
Jaruzel
You seem to be relying on the Browsers ability to decode and show the feeds...
Not every browser can do this, and some (Chromium Portable in my case) just
show the raw XML.

~~~
cedricbonhomme
Hello,

yes this page is just a list of the popular feeds recently added by the users.
As you can have here:
[https://pinboard.in/popular/](https://pinboard.in/popular/)

Maybe I should put the link of the site of the feed, instead of the feed link?

When you are authenticated a nice (I hope!) interface (based on React)
displays the feeds and articles of the feeds.

